# Are e-Liquid Manufacturers Marketing To Children? The FDA Certainly Thinks So, And Here's Why.



## Alex (7/6/15)

Several e-liquid manufacturers met with FDA Director Mitch Zeller to talk about the future of vaping. The news is not good at all. Dimitris from Smoke-Free Radio was at the meeting and is my guest in this episode. Thanks for the dozen callers who came on the air and made this discussion a lively debate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

Alex said:


> Several e-liquid manufacturers met with FDA Director Mitch Zeller to talk about the future of vaping. The news is not good at all. Dimitris from Smoke-Free Radio was at the meeting and is my guest in this episode. Thanks for the dozen callers who came on the air and made this discussion a lively debate.




Thanks Alex, but link doesn't work.


----------



## johan (7/6/15)

johan said:


> Thanks Alex, but link doesn't work.



Correction, on 2'nd try it does work - will download and listen later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

